# Continental King DVE-500



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope this don't insult any acoustical purists out there but this axe does sound very good acoustically with solid tiger stripe maple back and sides and solid spruce top. The pickguard is ebony and the tailpiece is rosewood.
It has a "vintage" sound when it's plugged in as well but works very nicely as a straight acoustic. List price on these is $699.00 and I'll bet you can do better on the street.
For a solid wood guitar, this introduction to the Devlin guitar line will not remain at this price for long I suspect. I have actually tried a couple and they felt like an old Gibson archtop and certainly a lot better than my old '62 Harmony "Hollywood" which btw, is also solid wood.
I hope this pic works... it's my first try at posting a pic
I just had to post when I saw that Godin archtop and normally "artificial wood" guitars do not bother me if it's on an electric but I think I have yet to be convinced they are good enough to use acoustically.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Huh hu, she is a pretty one. Who is the retailer for her I wouldn't mind giving her a swing pattern or two.Ship.......oh and is that tail piece made from wood?


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll ask if there is anyone in your neck of the woods that retail's them. I could not comment on their stock but...you can bug them to get one in to try out.

I can also try dig up more spec's and pics if anyone is interested in seeing them. Yes, the tail piece is rosewood with a metal frame embedded in it. It's essentially eye candy but oh... so sweet. This guitar causes a stirring in my... lofu oh..never mind. The pic shown don't really do it justice.

Also, perhaps it was me being picky but I found it took me a long time to set these guitars up so they intonate properly all the way to the 20th fret. I also "fit" the floating bridge to the guitar top to make sure maximum sound transfer happens.Strangely enough, the factory flat wound strings would start to buzz and invariably, I had to replace the strings as well. Apparently, I'm the only guy who complained that I had to replace the strings to get these guitars "right".

I just offer the above experience as a word of caution to anyone test driving one of these machines. String seating on the saddle seems to be very important to getting good tone and if the break angle point over the individual saddles is changed,sometimes replacement of the string is essential At least that has been my experiences to date on 2 different units.


----------

